# front clips?



## gnu158rider (Nov 24, 2004)

when people say they are getting a front clip... is that just buying the front end of a car, with the engine still in tact, etc?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

gnu158rider said:


> when people say they are getting a front clip... is that just buying the front end of a car, with the engine still in tact, etc?




yes that is correct.


----------



## maximus (Oct 8, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> yes that is correct.


well that obviously depends where you live i guess. 
in Australia you would be only buying the front bumper bar.
but i guess we have bonnets and boots as well, not hoods and trunks.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Depending on where you get it, it could be the entire front of the chassis, dash, steering column, fenders, hood, and everything else included, to just the engine, radiator supports, front bumper, maybe head lights, and mayby corners, no dash etc...


----------

